# Psionic Minis



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey Gang,

 Dreamscarred Press has a Psionic Minis Kickstarter going. Although it has 8 more days to go, they will be upping the prices/creating new pledge levels after tonight for  levels that include either all the minis from the project (currently for $75 you get 15 plus how everr many can be unlocked in the next 8 days), as well as some of the pledge levels that get you Ultimate Psionics items.
 They actually have female minis that are not bikini clad. 
 Anyway,I hope this helps people find some other minis, even with BONES either in hand or on the horizon for delivery. 
Heres the link:

Psionic Miniatures by Jeremy Smith — Kickstarter

~Desh


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice! I just started a Kickstarer myself that might work pretty well with yours. Mine is a Table that you custom design and I've been seeing a lot of Table Top gamers create their own Terrain/Boards and using it with my Table. You're able to put the Terrain/Boards on one side of my Table and flip the Table over when youre done playing so it's back to a "normal" table with a nice wood stain of your color choice. Please search "Limitless Table" on kickstarter if you have a few seconds. Thanks!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey folks, we are sooo close to unlocking another mini to go with this set, please, check it out!  There are only minutes left!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 8, 2013)

I missed it, sorry.


----------

